

Show HN: Neovella turns writing into a team sport, publishes the best - neoveller
http://www.neovella.com

======
neoveller
Hey guys, this is a project I've been working on for several months now. The
idea is to make the Internet a less lonely place, and let people write stories
together both in real time and at their leisure, fearlessly weaving their
ideas through each other's to ultimately create a pretty unique and immersive
experience of content creation.

There was an initial posting about Neovella on HN back in February in which I
received some great feedback via the comments. I took all of that and built it
into this new release of Neovella, and now I'm ready to hear more to make it
even better. Any kind of feedback would be appreciated. :)

------
revorad
Your registration form is too long to bother signing up just to try out your
site. The FB connect button gave me an error: "Exception: Object reference not
set to an instance of an object."

Why don't you let me try it without signing up? I'm going to get a T-shirt
which says that.

~~~
neoveller
You are still able to browse the full library of works available on the site
from the home page without registering.

Is anyone else experiencing the facebook connect button error?

------
illdave
I really think this is an excellent, excellent idea - I'm perhaps not your
target audience, but I can see instantly how it could be useful. It's
definitely an interesting idea.

------
neoveller
If anyone would like to demo this with me, who has likely made an account and
felt a bit lost / left out, here's a new story I'm starting.
<http://nvll.me/uRVK>

~~~
neoveller
This one was finished before anyone from HN jumped in. New one here:
<http://nvll.me/uTgv>

------
arram
Facebook connect is broken.

~~~
neoveller
Thanks for the confirm there. On it.

------
rokhayakebe
Would this work like git? So you can fork a story, work on it then commit?

~~~
neoveller
Perhaps not so exactly. Since there are multiple authors somewhat
disorganized, it's a matter of either being placed in line to write (real-
time, all online at the same time), waiting for your turn to add, or receiving
email notifications that the story has been updated, at which point you can
take some time to add the next entry before submitting--but in this time
period, someone else may have continued it and diverged.

